
Social Investing Site Covestor Is Now Open to the Public - ajbatac
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/social-investing-site-covestor-is-now-open-to-the-public/
======
noodle
when i first read this, i thought it was going to be a site like prosper, but
for investing in startups. which would be awesome.

------
falsestprophet
I use coinflippr.com.

